# Mid-Season Report



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

I was going over some mid-season stats and I came up with this list of perdictions when it comes to final season awards.

MVP: Steve Nash (16.4 PPG, 3.2 RPG, 11.5 APG)

Rookie of the Year: Emeka Okafor (14.8 PPG, 11.0 RPG, 1.48 BPG, 27 DD)

Sixth Man: Jerry Stackhouse (15.8 PPG, 3.6 RPG, 2.3 APG)

Defensive Player of the Year: Ben Wallace (11.80 RPG, 1.27 SPG, 2.31 BPG)

Most Improved: Grant Hill 

Comeback Player: Grant Hill

The only two that are in question for me is Rookie of the Year and Most Improved. Rookie of the Year because with Okafor hurt, Ben Gordon is starding to creep up the radar. Most Improved would be nice to award to Grant Hill, but I don't know who else would be a canidate.

Your Thoughts?


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

I don't say Grant is most improved because he was always a good player. Just hurt.

Most Improved goes to: Larry Hughes?


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Zach said:


> Most Improved goes to: Larry Hughes?


Looking at his numbers, you may be right.

Larry Hughes (PPG 21.2 +2.4, APG 5.3 +2.9, SPG 2.82 +1.26, RPG 6.10 +0.8).

Nice Choice!!! :allhail:


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*YOUR PICKS vs. MY PICKS....*

MVP: *Lebron James (not nearly as much talent around him then Nash)* Steve Nash (16.4 PPG, 3.2 RPG, 11.5 APG)

Rookie of the Year: *Emeka Okafor (Although Ben Gordon is making it interesting) * Emeka Okafor (14.8 PPG, 11.0 RPG, 1.48 BPG, 27 DD)

Sixth Man: *Jerry Stackhouse * Jerry Stackhouse (15.8 PPG, 3.6 RPG, 2.3 APG)

Defensive Player of the Year: *Bruce Bowen *Ben Wallace (11.80 RPG, 1.27 SPG, 2.31 BPG)

Most Improved: *Dan Dickau, yes Dan Dickau* Grant Hill

Comeback Player: *Dan Dickau...I mean Grant Hill* Grant Hill


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *YOUR PICKS vs. MY PICKS....*
> 
> MVP: *Lebron James (not nearly as much talent around him then Nash)*


True MVP is more wide open than last year, but I look at the fact that Pheniox pretty much have the same guys as last years team, and now they are competing for the best record in the West. I also think that the time he missed helped his claim. (0-4 w/o Nash) Though I think Nash will lose steam near the end of the season because he will either breakdown or will have to be well rested.

I think the race for MVP will come down to Shaq, LeBron, T- Mac, AI, and Nash.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

MVP: Shaquille O'neal
ROTY: Emeka Okafor
6th man: Jerry Stackhouse
DPOY: Ron Ar...Tim Duncan
Most Improved: Bobby Simmons (c'mon people!)
Comeback Player: (Simply a change of pace, GHill deserves it) Alan Henderson


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

MVP: Dirk Nowitzki
ROTY: Emeka Okafor
6th man: Jerry Stackhouse
DPOY: Tim Duncan
Most Improved: Bobby Simmons 
Comeback Player: Ghill

My picks are near Dre's


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

MVP: Steve Nash
ROTY: Dwight Howard
6th Man: Jerry Stackhouse
DPOY: Tim Duncan
Most Improved: Larry Hughes/Bobby Simmons
Comeback POTY: Grant Hill


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

SMDre said:


> Looking at his numbers, you may be right.
> 
> Larry Hughes (PPG 21.2 +2.4, APG 5.3 +2.9, SPG 2.82 +1.26, RPG 6.10 +0.8).
> 
> Nice Choice!!! :allhail:



I deserve some rep points :yes:


----------

